# hawthorne id please



## roadmaster (Jul 22, 2009)

this is a hawthorne cruiser i got for my wife and fixed up for her recently.  i know that it is a hp snyder built bike, also builders of rollfast, but any idea what year?  the chainguard and ring are original, but i had to replace the forks.  how long did they make hawthorne before montgomary wards started calling them "montgomery wards" bikes.  thanks for any help.










thanks.  ser# F394928


----------



## manicmndy (Oct 22, 2010)

*Hawthorne*

I can't help you much.But I have two of the same bike and know for sure that one was bought in 1964 as a birthday present for my now wife.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 22, 2010)

They started using that particular chainguard in the mid 60s, and used it into the 70s. Also went from a metal head badge to a decal somewhere in there. There's really no Snyder serial # info out there.


----------



## slapsley (Nov 11, 2010)

Just got that same bike dropped off tonight to be done as a Christmas present for my future mother-in-law. Has a weird rear "rack" of sorts. Hers is green, with chrome fenders, and chrome rims. I'd like a little help finding out at least when it was made, model, etc.? I'll post the serial #s asap.


----------

